# Inspired by Liebowitz (& tomcoldaba) - RETURN 2TOASTMASTERS!



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been looking at the Liebowitz scale to see if theres anything left I can do to top off my SA days, and noticed that the ones still outstanding are Public Performance and Romantic Acquaintance. So, as I'm into anxiety ladders, I'm going to go back to Toastmasters! It will a) help me finally lick all the habit-driven avoidance b) help me meet new people c) get me good at making speeches (after having virtual practice on SAS) d) Move me up my ladder to THE FINAL RUNG!! :afr Ok actually 'going baclk to martial arts' is another rung, but whos counting? Oh and calling someone I dont know well. Hmm ok I will go

a) Toastmasters (and other evening classes)
b) Calling someone I dont know well
c) Martial Arts
d) Dating

Whee!! :banana I'm building a life I think 

:sas

Ross


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Inspired by Liebowitz - RETURN TO TOASTMASTERS!!*

Here is the benefits I derived from attending 6 meetings a month for six months.

1.	Public speaking
2.	Make friends
3.	Become the center of attention
4.	Make eye contact during a speech
5.	Pause during a speech. Silence make you nervous
6.	Give evaluations. Learn to give a tactful evaluation.
7.	Improve active listening skills. Do not listen to your anxiety only the speaker.
8.	Receive evaluation. Learn from other toastmasters on how to improve
9.	Accept criticism. See receive evaluation.
10.	Ability to think on your feet.
11.	Organize a meeting.
12.	Use of phone to call people for a meeting
13.	Organize a party for a toastmaster contest.
14.	Greet strangers (visitors) at a meeting.
15.	Practice shame-attacking exercises. Letting your cell phone go off.
16.	Improve your social skills

I led a seminar at work with no anxiety. None.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Inspired by Liebowitz - RETURN TO TOASTMASTERS!!*

:nw I have registered for the next meeting - 3rd April 2008! (thought Id put the year in case you thought I might be procrastinating!).

I'm gonna fish out my TM pack and may even prepare my Ice Breaker speech .. hmmmmmm you may be getting Pm's from me Tom 

Ross


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I have been looking at the Liebowitz scale to see if theres anything left I can do to top off my SA days, and noticed that the ones still outstanding are Public Performance and Romantic Acquaintance. So, as I'm into anxiety ladders, I'm going to go back to Toastmasters! It will a) help me finally lick all the habit-driven avoidance b) help me meet new people c) get me good at making speeches (after having virtual practice on SAS) d) Move me up my ladder to THE FINAL RUNG!! :afr Ok actually 'going baclk to martial arts' is another rung, but whos counting? Oh and calling someone I dont know well. Hmm ok I will go
> 
> a) Toastmasters (and other evening classes)
> b) Calling someone I dont know well
> ...


In that order?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I did a course in public speaking at a local college about a year ago. I was terrified and screwed up to start with. I have practiced ever since and about 6 weeks ago I took a teaching job and can now talk for 2 hours in front of 20 students with no anxiety at all. I quite enjoy it actually.

Ross, go for it! Good luck and who knows where it might take you in a year's time. :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have some issues surrounding my experiencing violence (from other men) when showing interest in women. Maybe I live in rough areas, maybe I need to analyse my style or maybe I need to do some more cognitive work ... I have a bit of a rocky past in terms of physcal violence and its left a bit of a scar, so yeh - its odd but feeling able to take care of myself helps in the dating arena, but I guess Im talking more clubs and bars.

Hmm, glad you pointed that out. Something to think on ...

Ross


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Ross,

sorry - I didn't mean to hit a nerve. :kiss 

Lisa


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:afr you women - warbringers all!!

EDIT: :rofl :lol :kiss


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Lisa said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking at the Liebowitz scale to see if theres anything left I can do to top off my SA days, and noticed that the ones still outstanding are Public Performance and Romantic Acquaintance. So, as I'm into anxiety ladders, I'm going to go back to Toastmasters! It will a) help me finally lick all the habit-driven avoidance b) help me meet new people c) get me good at making speeches (after having virtual practice on SAS) d) Move me up my ladder to THE FINAL RUNG!! :afr Ok actually 'going baclk to martial arts' is another rung, but whos counting? Oh and calling someone I dont know well. Hmm ok I will go
> ...


Ross has it in the right order. First, he improves his communication skills at Toastmaster. Next, he works on calling people he does not know. Third, he works on his martial art skills to deal with conflict management. When he gets to dating, it will be easier. Dating requires good communications skills, ability to call strangers and finally manage conflict. Dating requires all these skills to start. Other skills required for dating are out of scope of this thread. :lol

Good luck Ross with toastmasters. PM me if you need any help.

Thanks for putting me on the title of this post. I travelled the Toastmaster route due to your shame attacking thread in July. I figured I could do the shame attacking exercises at a toastmaster club.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Lisa said:


> ...


I was joking, sorry i should have made that more obvious  :hug


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

So now I'll have to follow the stories of TWO Toastmasters people. Sheesh! 

As nervous as I sometimes got during presentations in college, I almost always got very good grades/reviews from people. I'm pretty confident that I can do well in public speaking with enough preparation. Since I'm rusty (no speeches for a couple years now), I'd likely be nervous, but my past experience would be helpful in handling this situation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do that at work for free - well, I get paid to do that!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I do that at work for free - well, I get paid to do that!


 :get

Are you a professional speaker? If so, your SA is probably limited to certain social situations?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

speeches i think!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

How did your first meeting go? Sorry I am jumping ahead of myself. It is tomorrow.

Here is another toastmaster triumph.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=79272


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually I double booked myself ops I shall have to go the next one in two weeks time  Oh and use my diary properly .... 

Will keep ya updated!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Friendly reminder. Your meeting is on Thursday, April 17, 2008.
Good Luck.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Slave driver! :whip :lol


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

How did your meeting go? Hope you tried your shame attacking exercise at the meeting.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually tonight was my leaving celebration for my previous company. It was awesome and I feel 100% different from before.

Life is starting to utterly ROCK.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Previous company? Sounds aweosme, even if I don't know what that means exactly. Sorry... boozing a bit. 

ROCK on!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Just bumped this thread. I dont see Ross posting anymore. Maybe he beat SA. Good for him.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Aww. For a second there I thought he was actually back.


----------

